# USAAF DROPTANKS; A SHORT HISTORY



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2019)

As the title says........

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice George, 

Maybe some one can use this as well. Drop tanks used as fire bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2019)

Kind of goes with the drop tanks, Max range testing of P-51D Mustang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2019)

Picture says it all


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2019)

Good stuff Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Good stuff Paul



Thanks George.


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 1, 2019)

You all are great!!

Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Big Jake (Sep 6, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Picture says it all
> 
> View attachment 550794


Material: Steel!


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Sep 7, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Nice George,
> 
> Maybe some one can use this as well. Drop tanks used as fire bombs



In other words: napalm.


----------

